# Bachmann Lyn gets RCS R/C and batteries.



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

At long last I have had a customer send me a sample of the latest version of the Bachmann Lyn for conversion to battery R/C.
The Lyn is one sweet little loco. It runs really smoothly and is quite easy to pull apart.
There are a couple of ways to install battery R/C and this is the way I have done it without sound.
It is quite small and there are some left over mouldings from the previous version inside the boiler which have to be removed. Plus, it is necessary to remove the smoke unit to get access to the boiler insides to remove the offending bits of plastic. I usually remove smoke units anyway. They eat batteries.
To start remove the four screws holding the chassis to the body.
The chassis simply drops out in one piece, making life very easy.










I then removed the stock Bachmann pcb from the chassis. To get the chassis top as flat as possible I cut off the four pcb mounting lugs with side cutters.










The two part RCS # PRO-3 ESC sits snugly down on the chassis top held in place with non metallic silicone adhesive.










Next up was removing the plastic mouldings inside the boiler. I did this with a long hacksaw blade via the front of the smoke box, finished off with a sharp hobby knife.










Just about the only place for the ON-OFF switch, charge jack and programming push button is between the firebox and cab wall. These parts were mounted through the floor of the cab and are unseen from outside.










Access to the switch, jack and pushbutton is from the underside. I will space them out a little further next time.










I used two 7.2 volt packs of ENELOOP hybrid NiMh - Alkaline made up three cells wide by two cells long. These are mounted one in each water tank. To do so you must remove the weights and the plastic weight locating stanchions. I did that with side cutters.









The batteries will only fit if you cant the over slightly when gluing them in.










14.4 volts provides a nice top speed to compliment the smooth running of the loco. I am amazed at how much traction it has. 8 pieces of scratch built bogie rolling stock on the flat.
Nice one Bachmann.
The Lyn comes fitted with a speaker mounted behind the rear of the cab. It also has a proper mechanical chuff timer as well.
Although my customer didn't want sound I thought I would trial fit a MyLocosound, but there is not quite enough room under the boiler for it as well as the R/C equipment.
I have figured out another way of doing it using Li-Ion batteries mounted in the boiler instead of the side tanks. That will free up the two side tanks for the sound in one and the decoder in the other with the actual motor driver part in the smoke box. That will be done with the next one that is coming shortly.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job Tony. I have a photo like that last one somewhere . . That was the older version I converted 10 years ago.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

As usual, another clean, good looking install from down under! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Greg and Pete. 
I really enjoy sticking a quart into a pint pot. Considering just how small the LYN is, Bachmann have done a good job with it. I am most impressed by the all in one motor block. 
However, they could have made it easier if they had removed the unnecessary mouldings in the boiler left over from the first version that came out years ago. 

Next up will be the latest version of the Accucraft UK Baguley Drewry diesel. Another little jewel that now runs superbly and is heavy enough to be useful.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I really enjoy sticking a quart into a pint pot 
My problem is that it is only 1:22.5. My wife has my current model (not the one with r/c) on the shelf in her office. I much prefer the Accucraft Fn3 version.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Could someone post a picture of the size of the loco? Also Tony how long is the board that you are using? It looks to be 4" long? In your opinion could one fit a Phoenix in it as well as rc/ battery?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By todd55whit on 20 Sep 2012 10:49 AM 
Could someone post a picture of the size of the loco? Also Tony how long is the board that you are using? It looks to be 4" long? In your opinion could one fit a Phoenix in it as well as rc/ battery? 


i googled "bachmann lyn large scale" and got a bunch of hits, including a couple of youtube videos which will give you an idea of the size. There's a photo above with Tony's fingers, which also are a clue. My photos are pre-digital camera so I couldn't post one!


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Todd. 
My PRO-3 ESC is in two parts joined by a plug in cable. Both parts are 2-3/8" x 1". 
A Phoenix P8 will easily fit once all the unused internal plastic mouldings are taken out of the boiler.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Tony thats what I needed. I have been thinking of doing on of these only all Black. Sounds like it will be challenging to get it all inside the loco.


----------

